
Will 5G fry your brain in its skull like a mushy grey burrito? A 5G explainer - mghm
https://analogmantra.com/will-5g-fry-your-brain-in-its-skull-like-a-mushy-grey-burrito-8fa2f0382668
======
gaspoweredcat
thank you ill be pointing a few people i know in the direction of this article

~~~
mghm
No worries! Feel free - there's a surprising amount of misunderstanding around
5G at the moment!

